# TAS: Trial Bay in the afternoon



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Missing out on the main Southern Fleet gathering, due to time restrictions, I was able to convince my mate Barry to join me on the water for a couple of hours. He has been getting familiar with his brand new Mission Angler 390 and loving it, so much so that every 5 minutes out on the water I was guaranteed to hear him say: "This is awesome".

Anyway we arrived at Trial Bay, just south of Kettering and the Bruny Island Ferry at about 1:20 and were on the water with in 10 minutes. The conditions we mill pond flat and not a breath of wind. The tactic was to head out to the southern most tip of the bay's mouth and drift back to the other side. We had declared a battle of the Baits, Barry was using the ever reliable Whitebait (of the frozen variety) and I was using my old favorite 3" Pumpkinseed Gulp Minnows.

We were in 8 to 12 metres of water when I first had the sounder go crazy, the fish alarm was pinging away at a huge school running through at about 8 metres. It had to be either Salmon or Couta but we were unable to entice any of them on to our hooks. So we went back to targetting Flathead, Barry was succesfully hooking a few, mostly undersized but a feww nice keepers. While I was wallowing about with out even a sniff. I decided to set up a patternoster rig using a 5" Gulp white Shad (one of the glowing colours), that was all I needed as I started getting bites with in seconds. I landed about 12 fish all either just size or undersize, until I drifted over a 15 m deep hole then the size of the fish increased enough for me to not have to measure them.










In the end I took home 4 nice keepers and Barry took home a half dozen as well, we were off of the water and in our cars by 3:45, with enough time to stop off at Banjo's at Margate for a much deserved coffee.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

i can feel the serenity from here... 8)


----------



## Deepsouth (Feb 17, 2008)

Nice work boys! Absolutety beautiful out there, cant wait to be getting a good feed like that! BRING IT ON! :twisted:


----------



## cruiser (Dec 19, 2007)

mate that looks so good ,if you could see the crappy wheather we are haveing in vic at the moment you would understand why :twisted: :twisted: well done on the fish to   and please dont tell me you had that bay to yourselves,from the trip reports tassie is looking the goods 8) 8) cheers cruiser


----------



## AGE (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice feed of flatties there Blaen, yum!!!! And Barry..............That was awsome!!!!!!! (Barry probably won't even read this, pass it on for me Blaen).


----------



## Baldy (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice one fellas, it certainly was a good day for it....you had to tease me with the juicy flatchap photo :twisted: :lol:

Thats a nice spot to launch huh, we used to use that one at times when I was a decky for an urchin diver[15years ago] Looks like the ramp has had a lot of work!

Glad to hear Barry is enjoying himself, he a member here yet?

Catch ya's on the next one 

Cheers
Baldy


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Top conditions and what looks like the makings of a top feed as well. Flattie's would have to be one of the best eating fish in the sea. Nice work guys.


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

cruiser said:


> and please dont tell me you had that bay to yourselves,from the trip reports tassie is looking the goods 8) 8) cheers cruiser


No not all to ourselves, there was a Jet Ski there for about 30 minutes, after that it was all ours :twisted:


----------



## cruiser (Dec 19, 2007)

Blaen said:


> No not all to ourselves, there was a Jet Ski there for about 30 minutes, after that it was all ours


 had a gut feeling that would be the story   tassie would have to be a great place for a paddle or peddle 8) 8) you never know if i cant afford the ferry ride over i might just paddle over in the yak and say g,day :lol: :lol: :lol: cheers cruiser


----------



## AndyC (Feb 29, 2008)

Hey John, Missed you at New Norfolk but looking at your report, I'm glad you didn't join us there. Seems like you had a good one and I'm glad Barry enjoyed himself.

Hope we will see you both at the next GTG.

Cheers,

AndyC


----------



## wrasseman (Jul 28, 2006)

I was thinking to myself what a perfect arvo it was for a yak. good to see someone got to make the most of it.
col.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey John, good to see you guys got out and made the most of the day. Good work with the flat chaps.

Scott


----------



## Cheeky (Jul 8, 2008)

Nice work on the flatchaps Blaen. Would have loved to been amongst it myself.

Hopefully will see / meet you at the next GTG.

Cheers,
Cheeky


----------



## vertigrator (Jul 25, 2006)

I haven't had a meal of flatties in a long, long time. 

But the weather can only get warmer.....soon please...(currently 7.8 with an apparant temp of 2.1 in Hobart, Mt Wellington has -3.5 with app temp of -16.8) :shock:

And hopefully I can find some free time in the coming weekends to get out for a paddle.


----------

